# FreeBSD 14.0 Current Lock order reversal kernel message bpf.c iflib.c



## alfa (Oct 1, 2022)

Hi,
I am currently testing FreeBSD 14.0 Current


```
FreeBSD alfadev 14.0-CURRENT FreeBSD 14.0-CURRENT #1: Fri Sep 30 11:55:56 +03 2022
```

When machine has started I am getting Lock order reversal  messages from kernel :


```
Oct  1 10:24:17 alfa kernel: em1: link state changed to DOWN
Oct  1 10:24:18 alfa kernel: lock order reversal:
Oct  1 10:24:18 alfa kernel:  1st 0xffffffff81f966a8 bpf global lock (bpf global lock, sx) @ /usr/src/sys/net/bpf.c:1518
Oct  1 10:24:18 alfa kernel:  2nd 0xfffff80003c24d80 iflib ctx lock (iflib ctx lock, sx) @ /usr/src/sys/net/iflib.c:4373
Oct  1 10:24:18 alfa kernel: lock order iflib ctx lock -> bpf global lock established at:
Oct  1 10:24:18 alfa kernel: #0 0xffffffff80c5eacd at witness_checkorder+0x32d
Oct  1 10:24:18 alfa kernel: #1 0xffffffff80bf8dd3 at _sx_xlock+0x63
Oct  1 10:24:18 alfa kernel: #2 0xffffffff80d111b8 at bpfattach2+0xd8
Oct  1 10:24:18 alfa kernel: #3 0xffffffff80d2178b at ether_ifattach+0xeb
Oct  1 10:24:18 alfa kernel: #4 0xffffffff80d35bbb at iflib_device_register+0xceb
Oct  1 10:24:18 alfa kernel: #5 0xffffffff80d3a2c5 at iflib_device_attach+0xb5
Oct  1 10:24:18 alfa kernel: #6 0xffffffff80c2a801 at device_attach+0x3c1
Oct  1 10:24:18 alfa kernel: #7 0xffffffff80c2a3b0 at device_probe_and_attach+0x70
Oct  1 10:24:18 alfa kernel: #8 0xffffffff80c2b9f8 at bus_generic_attach+0x18
Oct  1 10:24:18 alfa kernel: #9 0xffffffff8083c920 at pci_attach+0xe0
Oct  1 10:24:18 alfa kernel: #10 0xffffffff80fdf759 at acpi_pci_attach+0x19
Oct  1 10:24:18 alfa kernel: #11 0xffffffff80c2a801 at device_attach+0x3c1
Oct  1 10:24:18 alfa kernel: #12 0xffffffff80c2a3b0 at device_probe_and_attach+0x70
Oct  1 10:24:18 alfa kernel: #13 0xffffffff80c2b9f8 at bus_generic_attach+0x18
Oct  1 10:24:18 alfa kernel: #14 0xffffffff80fe3490 at acpi_pcib_pci_attach+0xa0
Oct  1 10:24:18 alfa kernel: #15 0xffffffff80c2a801 at device_attach+0x3c1
Oct  1 10:24:18 alfa kernel: #16 0xffffffff80c2a3b0 at device_probe_and_attach+0x70
Oct  1 10:24:18 alfa kernel: #17 0xffffffff80c2b9f8 at bus_generic_attach+0x18
Oct  1 10:24:18 alfa kernel: lock order bpf global lock -> iflib ctx lock attempted at:
Oct  1 10:24:18 alfa kernel: #0 0xffffffff80c5f39d at witness_checkorder+0xbfd
Oct  1 10:24:18 alfa kernel: #1 0xffffffff80bf8dd3 at _sx_xlock+0x63
Oct  1 10:24:18 alfa kernel: #2 0xffffffff80d41a6f at iflib_if_ioctl+0x2df
Oct  1 10:24:18 alfa kernel: #3 0xffffffff80d1c9ce at if_setflag+0xde
Oct  1 10:24:18 alfa kernel: #4 0xffffffff80d1c89a at ifpromisc+0x2a
Oct  1 10:24:18 alfa kernel: #5 0xffffffff80d1374d at bpfioctl+0xe9d
Oct  1 10:24:18 alfa kernel: #6 0xffffffff80a7e1cd at devfs_ioctl+0xcd
Oct  1 10:24:18 alfa kernel: #7 0xffffffff80cf6eb1 at vn_ioctl+0x131
Oct  1 10:24:18 alfa kernel: #8 0xffffffff80a7e87e at devfs_ioctl_f+0x1e
Oct  1 10:24:18 alfa kernel: #9 0xffffffff80c65102 at kern_ioctl+0x202
Oct  1 10:24:18 alfa kernel: #10 0xffffffff80c64e4a at sys_ioctl+0x12a
Oct  1 10:24:18 alfa kernel: #11 0xffffffff8110541e at amd64_syscall+0x12e
Oct  1 10:24:18 alfa kernel: #12 0xffffffff810d8c5b at fast_syscall_common+0xf8
```

thanks for your help..


----------



## zsolt (Oct 1, 2022)

File a new bug here: https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/


----------



## Phishfry (Oct 1, 2022)

This is exactly why we don't support -CURRENT on the forums.

-CURRENT is a development version.
That is why we don't answer questions about -CURRENT. We don't know who is working on what.

Here is your best bet.




__





						FreeBSD Mailing lists: subscription for freebsd-current
					





					lists.freebsd.org
				



If you chose to use -CURRENT you better keep your eyes on this list.
That way you know what is happening. Then consider a bug report.



> There is no guarantee of ABI stability on main.


----------

